# Union Ink EF Ultrasoft Black on POLY??



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

HI,

I'm looking for some help, I have Union EF Ultrasoft Black Ink and I need to print on 100% poly (HOT PINK) shirts. 

Can I use this ink? 

It says it's for 100% cotton only, but Ive heard people use this black all the time. 

Any help would be great.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

It will work fine. You only need to worry when you're printing light colored ink on dark colored poly.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

I just used it on some poly yesterday, Sport-tek camohex actually. It cures at 300 so you don't have to push the temp too much. Had to use white too and that thing bledddddddd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I print dark on light poly all the time with regular plastisol and I've baked the living daylights out of it in my dryer. It's not very much different from cotton as far as cure temp....Maybe a little lower but I don't worry about it.. For light on dark shirts I get the Sport Tek posicharge shirts from Sanmar. I use Union poly ink for these and never had trouble with that combination.


----------

